# Karel Husa



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

Died two days ago.

From Wikipedia:
*Karel Husa* (August 7, 1921 - December 14, 2016) was a Czech-born classical composer and conductor, winner of the 1969 Pulitzer Prize for Music and 1993 University of Louisville Grawemeyer Award for Music Composition.[1] In 1954 he went to the United States and became an American citizen in 1959.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Never heard his name before, thanks for posting anyway.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I had the pleasure of playing tuba on his _Music for Prague 1968_. Brilliant piece. One of the best (if not _the_ best) and unique pieces for concert band there is to this day. His string quartets and _Apotheosis of This Earth_ are also wonderful pieces of music. A great composer of the 20th century.


----------



## ronaldgeorge (Nov 19, 2016)

Husa's music was passionate and uncompromising. Apotheosis of this Earth is one of the great works to come out of the 1960s. He also won the Pulitzer.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Never heard his name before, thanks for posting anyway.


Pugg,

I have frequently mentioned Husa in many posts (I did a search and found over a hundred, twenty which were posted by me.). He has composed one of the great concert band works that has become a classic in the concert band community: _Prague, 1968_. You would not like him since he is a serial composer.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arpeggio said:


> Pugg,
> 
> I have frequently mentioned Husa in many posts (I did a search and found over a hundred, twenty which were posted by me.). He has composed one of the great concert band works that has become a classic in the concert band community: _Prague, 1968_. You would not like him since he is a serial composer.


I will try and catch up those then, thank you for your tip also then, much appreciated


----------

